# Dealing with detestable things



## Tirian (Nov 7, 2013)

Deuteronomy 7:26 Do not bring a detestable thing into your house or you, like it, will be set apart for destruction. Regard it as vile and utterly detest it, for it is set apart for destruction.

Tonight I discovered that 6 months ago my daughter had been given a silver charm that she had attached to her bag that she carries around everywhere. It was a Hamsa hand, apparently purchased for her from a Jewish gift shop.

It is a hand, with an eye in the palm and star of david below it, and a sun and crescent moon above it. on the reverse side it had a circle depiction of the ShemHaMaforesh.

I recognised it from what I have read of Solomonic sorcery etc.

I took it to the workshop and smashed it into many pieces and through every bit out onto the street outside our house.

I felt convicted to do so instinctively. I'm wondering if you would have done the same? Am I over reacting? We regularly visit a home where there is symbols and icons of Jewish mysticism everywhere and I'm thinking about what to say to the Christians who live there about such things (if anything) in light of Deut 7:26.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Tim (Nov 7, 2013)

Well, how old is your daughter? What is her understanding on such matters? Does she just think it "looks cool"? 

I think you were right to destroy it, but that is an easy thing to do. It seems to me that the more difficult thing is how to teach your daughter about the dangers of this and other things that might be brought into the home. I am thinking both of objects and ideas that may seem innocuous to a younger person.

I think you also might be asking about how we should understand the danger that comes from such objects? What kind of danger is it? Who is most at risk? What about visiting other peoples' homes?


----------



## One Little Nail (Nov 7, 2013)

Matt you've done the right thing by my reckoning, I believe The Scriptures clearly state that we are
to avoid all forms of Idolatry & Representations of God, those things that you spakest of might be worse 
as they reveal the hidden things of Satan! Ive always been perplexed as to why professing christians
would bring christmas trees into their houses, then again The Lord did say there would be tares amongst
the wheat, and foolish virgins & the like, Paul spoke of those who had a form of godliness but denied the 
power thereof.


----------



## jambo (Nov 7, 2013)

I would have just thrown it in the bin but only after telling your daughter why you were doing so. You do not say what age your daughter is but I would be more concerned as to why your daughter had it in the first place. Did she know what it was? Did she ask the person to buy it for her? Are her friends into this type of thing? Teenagers can be rebellious, is it a sign of rebellion?

What was the reaction of your daughter to the charms destruction?


----------



## Tripel (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't think smashing it into pieces accomplishes anything meaningful, and in my opinion, treating the piece of metal in such a way suggests that it holds a power that really isn't there. That's not to say I fault you for your action -- after all, it's admirable that you take these things seriously and are looking out for the good of your home.

If my daughter brought something like that into my home, I'd probably treat it the same way as if she brought home a doll or a trading card that I thought was inappropriate. It'd go in the trash, and my daughter would get a simple explanation as to why.


----------



## JimmyH (Nov 7, 2013)

Brings to my mind ; *Psalm 135:15-18

King James Version (KJV)

15 The idols of the heathen are silver and gold, the work of men's hands.

16 They have mouths, but they speak not; eyes have they, but they see not;

17 They have ears, but they hear not; neither is there any breath in their mouths.

18 They that make them are like unto them: so is every one that trusteth in them.
*
If someone has such an object is it an idol to them ? If it is just an art object is there any inherent evil power in it ? I tend to think not. OTOH, I too wouldn't have such a thing in my house and I would have done as the OP and trashed it, explained to the child that it was not something 'we' want to possess.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 7, 2013)

Having things like that around, in my experience, causes problems. The things that Gentiles offer they offer unto demons. While objects have no power in and of themselves, frequently there are demons associated. Same with places. Fire is the preferred means of destruction. I wouldn't want something like that in my trash bin, or in my attic either.


----------



## THE W (Nov 7, 2013)

good job brother! I may not have reacted the same but i absolutely would have gotten rid of that thing.

As already mentioned, look at this as a teaching point for your daughter.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 7, 2013)

Keep this in mind, as we conduct ourselves against the idols:
1Cor.8:4, "...and idol is *nothing* in the world..."​
It may serve a good purpose to inveigh against charms and the like, even to the frank destruction of them. Treating such a thing with contempt like throwing it casually in the kitchen trash with the banana peels might be as--or more--effective.

The issue isn't what specifically to do, but conveying the best message. If the child is likely to fish the thing out of the trash when your back in turned, then tossing it away thoughtlessly (albeit intentionally) is not the best solution.

But if you send the unstated message, "I'm fearful of this thing" (or that's the message received, rather than "I'm fearing God") by superfluous theatrics, that might not be best either.

I don't think there's a "right answer" here, other than to rid the house (or tell the child to get rid) of it.


----------



## Jack K (Nov 7, 2013)

I trust you dealt gently with your daughter about it and explained that, though she didn't know it, it turns out it was an object celebrating things that are against Christ.

I probably wouldn't have felt a need to smash it. It's just a godless charm, powerless except for the anti-Christ statement it makes, and harmless to anyone who doesn't understand it. The trash would be a good place for it. Replace it with something your daughter finds more beautiful. Make it a gift to her from you, and she'll treasure it.


----------



## Tirian (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow - I am really overwhelmed by all of the very wise advice. Thank you all very much. I'll give consideration to each of your posts.


----------



## lynnie (Nov 7, 2013)

Did you get rid of your one dollar bills yet?


----------



## Edward (Nov 7, 2013)

lynnie said:


> Did you get rid of your one dollar bills yet?



He's not in the US. He might not have that problem. In fact, I don't think they even have dollar bills there any more.


----------



## Tirian (Nov 7, 2013)

Edward said:


> He's not in the US.



True. I just googled the US$1 and saw you have a groovy pyramid eye thing going on. Looks like the "seal" of the US though so maybe we have to think bigger!


----------



## Free Christian (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi Mathew. I metal detect as a hobby and once on a beach I found what looked like a very well made, perhaps once expensive silver crucifix. Quite large too. Might have been a Priest's. I took it home and pounded the daylights out of it with a hammer then threw it in the bin. I smashed it because the rubbish gets picked over the these days here in Oz. I know that because a friend runs the Tip where I live and tells me all the things they pick out of it. Even if there is just 1 chance in a million of it being found I would smash it, preferring there be zero. I don't think smashing it is theatrics at all. What happened to the Golden calf?
Here down under we have $1 coins. No conspiracy theory money as of yet. Unless one of the Kangaroos has an encrypted evil eye, better get my magnifying glass out


----------



## Tirian (Nov 9, 2013)

jambo said:


> I would have just thrown it in the bin but only after telling your daughter why you were doing so. You do not say what age your daughter is but I would be more concerned as to why your daughter had it in the first place. Did she know what it was? Did she ask the person to buy it for her? Are her friends into this type of thing? Teenagers can be rebellious, is it a sign of rebellion?
> 
> What was the reaction of your daughter to the charms destruction?



She is 13 - and it was a present from a family, purchased from the gift shop at the Holocaust Museum in Melbourne. I explained it to her gently and she was eager to be rid of it - there was no indication of rebellion, she didn't even think about it apart from the fact she always thought it looked a bit weird.

She asked me about it again the next morning just so she had it "straight" in her mind. She had a good handle on the fact that she wasn't to be afraid of things like that, but that because we fear God we should not dishonour him by carrying such anti-Christ symbols. She went through all of her "trinkets" and was satisfied there was nothing else there to be worried about.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## Tirian (Nov 9, 2013)

Jack K said:


> I trust you dealt gently with your daughter about it and explained that, though she didn't know it, it turns out it was an object celebrating things that are against Christ.
> 
> I probably wouldn't have felt a need to smash it. It's just a godless charm, powerless except for the anti-Christ statement it makes, and harmless to anyone who doesn't understand it. The trash would be a good place for it. Replace it with something your daughter finds more beautiful. Make it a gift to her from you, and she'll treasure it.



Thanks - I didn't think to replace it. I was very gentle with her and we looked at it, discussed its features and what they might mean, and then together made the decision (she mentioned it first) to get rid of it. 

I've got to remember to be sensitive to my little girl (I have three big boys as well) and I don't tend to think of things like replacing the charm and how important that might be to her.


----------



## py3ak (Nov 9, 2013)

Matthew Glover said:


> jambo said:
> 
> 
> > I would have just thrown it in the bin but only after telling your daughter why you were doing so. You do not say what age your daughter is but I would be more concerned as to why your daughter had it in the first place. Did she know what it was? Did she ask the person to buy it for her? Are her friends into this type of thing? Teenagers can be rebellious, is it a sign of rebellion?
> ...



She sounds very delightful, Matthew.


----------

